# Tourists in Barcelona and Mexican hats



## Laia

Hi people!

I have a (maybe silly) doubt... let's see what do you think...
Here people from Barcelona usually see lots of tourists (guiris  ) buying Mexican hats in the Ramblas, and wearing them like it was something natural...

Does anyone know why?

Hola gente!

Tengo una (quizás tonta) duda... a ver qué opináis...
Aquí los barceloneses estamos acostumbrados a ver a muchos turistas (guiris  ) comprando sombreros mexicanos en las Ramblas, y llevándolos como si fuera algo normal...

¿Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola gente!
> 
> Tengo una (quizás tonta) duda... a ver qué opináis...
> Aquí los barceloneses estamos acostumbrados a ver a muchos turistas (guiris  ) comprando sombreros mexicanos en las Ramblas, y llevándolos como si fuera algo normal...
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué?


 
Laia, tal vez, si me dices cuáles son "los sombreros mexicanos" podría darte mi version de respuesta...
¿Los sombreros de charro?, ¿los sombreros de paja?
Quizá sólo sea para cubrirse del sol


----------



## Laia

Tigger, son sombreros como este:
http://imagenes.solostocks.com/4/0/4/2/7/4042703005105652554950675355455067675145525549484556536555707052/media_4640205005045355565457526956456753665445526666524565665052524854.gif


----------



## astronauta

Aja!
Esta es una de mis rabietas favoritas.....

Al menos en USA, mucha gente se piensa que Espanya, Mexico, Colombia, etc. son todo lo mismo. A mi me ha tocado que en Asturias, mi tierra natal, al estar en el chiringuito de turno, he escuchado guiris pidiendo enchiladas y coronas....

A mucha gente le gusta llegar a casa y llevar puesto un sombrero como el que citas para respaldar la nocion popular de que se ha estado en un sitio calido y marchoso...

No se si llamarle estereotipo, ignorancia, pasotismo, incultura o todo a la vez...
Lo que si se es que los comerciantes ofrecen lo que se vende...no importa cuan ridiculo sea.

Una cosa mas, ese sombrero no es mexicano completamente, es una invencion guiri igual que un "taco salad".


----------



## Laia

Bueno astronauta, jeje, yo también creo que se piensan que están en México o que México y Barcelona es lo mismo o algo así... pero tengo mucha curiosidad... a lo mejor hay un motivo, no lo sé... 
Realmente es muy habitual verlos bebiendo cerveza y sangría, y con el sombrero en la cabeza... jejeje... typical 
Lo que está claro es que en las tiendas de souvenirs se forran... jejeje


----------



## Papalote

Hola,

Al igual que Astronauta, tambien es una de mis rabietas favoritas. Una amigo americano me dijo un dìa que para muchos turistas de su paìs el sombrerow (mexicano) tiene que ser grande, de paja y con bolitas. Y esto fué hace 35 años!

P


----------



## ampurdan

Esa es una de las consecuencias de la globalización. Si las culturas se tienen que mezclar, porque no empezar por los pueblos que comparten una misma lengua.

Propongo que en Seattle se vendan gorros de la Guardia Británica y en Martinica quesos de los alpes como souvenirs.


----------



## ampurdan

Ahora que lo pienso "sombrero" en inglés significa precisamente sombrero mexicano.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Propongo que en Seattle se vendan gorros de la Guardia Británica y en Martinica quesos de los alpes como souvenirs.


 
Sería igual de raro que lo de los sombreros en bcn... jejeje


----------



## astronauta

Laia yo no creo que haya una explicacion o teoria complicada, y Ampur, tampoco creo que es globalizacion.

Para mi, y espero no ofender a nadie, este problema radica en la pereza y negligencia de la que muchos turistas se empapan al viajar aunada con la costumbre de imponerse linguistica y culturamente (quiero catsup con mi paella, etc)

Es mas comodo decir "quiero corona y enchiladas" (por que es lo que se ve en la tele y pelis y en los librillos de frases en espanyol que no hacen distincion de area para turistas) que coger una guia turistica seria sobre Espanya y posiblemente investigar que un cabrales y una cidra mejor que en Asturias simplemente no la hay...

Dicho esto, es halagador conocer turistas que se toman la molestia de hasta aprender una lengua al visitarnos.


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Sería igual de raro que lo de los sombreros en bcn... jejeje


 
Hola Laia, es curioso eso de Barcelona porque yo no recuerdo haber visto ningún turista en Madrid paseándose con sombreros mexicanos, y en las tiendas de recuerdos tampoco creo haberlos visto. Puede que haya, no voy a negarlo rotundamente, pero nunca he visto a ningún turista usándolo. ¿Por qué engañáis de esa manera a los pobres turistas? jajajaaja


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Laia, es curioso eso de Barcelona porque yo no recuerdo haber visto ningún turista en Madrid paseándose con sombreros mexicanos, y en las tiendas de recuerdos tampoco creo haberlos visto. Puede que haya, no voy a negarlo rotundamente, pero nunca he visto a ningún turista usándolo. ¿Por qué engañáis de esa manera a los pobres turistas? jajajaaja


 
vaya, pues no lo sabía... así que es exclusivo nuestro!!


----------



## ampurdan

Claro, es cosa de los catalanes, que timan de mala manera a los turistas para sacarles un euro de más...

¡Qué tenía que pensar un madrileño! Jejeje.


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> vaya, pues no lo sabía... así que es exclusivo nuestro!!


 
Eso ya no lo sé. Pero aquí también tenemos nuestra cruz, las tiendas de recuerdos están llenas de peinetas y mantillas. Pero te juro que jamás he visto a ningún turista que se pasee así por la calle, válgame Zeus.


----------



## Laia

Pues ahí va una foto que acabo de encontrar en google... este es el pan nuestro de cada día (y aún cuando no van vestidos de hawaianos, que eso también lo he visto yo con mis ojos...)

http://static.flickr.com/7/8556625_e54512d15b.jpg


----------



## astronauta

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, que foto Laia; no puedo expresar mi enfado con decencia.....
Vaya promocion que nos hizo Banderas con el zorro...
Ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Eso ya no lo sé. Pero aquí también tenemos nuestra cruz, las tiendas de recuerdos están llenas de peinetas y mantillas. Pero te juro que jamás he visto a ningún turista que se pasee así por la calle, válgame Zeus.


 
¿¿¿Pero que te piensas???
jajajaja... ¡¡aquí también venden peinetas y mantillas y figuritas de toreros y sevillanas!!  

ole!


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Pues ahí va una foto que acabo de encontrar en google... este es el pan nuestro de cada día (y aún cuando no van vestidos de hawaianos, que eso también lo he visto yo con mis ojos...)
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/7/8556625_e54512d15b.jpg


 
Preciosa la foto, Laia. Si yo fuera uno de esos turistas del sombrerito y viera en mis paseos a lo largo y lo ancho de Barcelona que nadie más que yo lleva eso puesto en la cabeza, pensaría: o me he equivocado de país, o estoy haciendo el ridículo porque aquí esto no se usa ya.


----------



## astronauta

Pues yo me quedo MIL VECES con los bailadores de flamenco en plastico y los abanicos en plastico tambien que el numerito de arriba; simplemente recalcitrante...


----------



## ampurdan

Son turistas, les importa un comino hacer el ridículo, están fuera de su país para pasárselo bien, para el petardeo y el desfase.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Preciosa la foto, Laia. Si yo fuera uno de esos turistas del sombrerito y viera en mis paseos a lo largo y lo ancho de Barcelona que nadie más que yo lleva eso puesto en la cabeza, pensaría: o me he equivocado de país, o estoy haciendo el ridículo porque aquí esto no se usa ya.


 
Te equivocas. Son muchos los que llevan el sombrero, y van a los mismos sitios, como Las Ramblas, que es donde los venden en su mayor parte.


----------



## GenJen54

> Ahora que lo pienso "sombrero" en inglés significa precisamente sombrero mexicano.


 
That is exactly right.  Most people (at least in the US) assume that "sombreros" are "Mexican hats," simply because many US citizens can easily travel to Mexico where such hats are sold in many of the tourist markets.



			
				astronauta said:
			
		

> Al menos en USA, mucha gente se piensa que Espanya, Mexico, Colombia, etc. son todo lo mismo.


 
I believe this is a gross over-exaggeration. While it is true many Americans (persons living in USA) are not as aware of the cultural complexities that exist between many of the countries of South America (Colombia, Venezuela, Chile, Argentina, etc.), the average American _does_ know the difference between Spain and Mexico. We're not that stupid. 

My question would not be "why are tourists buying these hats," so much as "why, if they are not indicative of Spanish culture, are they being sold in Spain in the first place?"


----------



## astronauta

Pues hay de turistas a turistas, yo no me veo haciendo el indio de esa forma en ningun sitio (al menos procuro no hacerlo).


----------



## Laia

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> My question would not be "why are tourists buying these hats," so much as "why, if they are not indicative of Spanish culture, are they being sold in Spain in the first place?"


 
That's my question!!


----------



## astronauta

GenJen, yo no hice referencia a Estadounidenses; estos turistas pueden ser Alemanes, Britanicos, Canadienses, etc. Y aun asi se puede ser tan general, como lo dije; hay de turistas a turistas...

La unica razon por la que se venden es por que hay demanda, y la demanda pudo haber venido por que piden por ello.

A alguien se le ha ocurrido la similitud con pelis del corte del Zorro, etc?


----------



## nycphotography

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> My question would not be "why are tourists buying these hats," so much as "why, if they are not indicative of Spanish culture, are they being sold in Spain in the first place?"


 
That's the easy part... they are being sold because ignorant tourists, and I posit that includes not only american tourists, but those from elsewhere as well, are looking to buy them.

It's like watching the tourists in NY walking around in the "I heart NY" t shirts, buying the fake bags (and jeans and scarves and cds and perfume) on the sidewalk.   We just shake our heads, but the vendors apparently are making a living off that crap.

*shrug*


----------



## Laia

astronauta said:
			
		

> A alguien se le ha ocurrido la similitud con pelis del corte del Zorro, etc?


 
Sí, parece que Antonio Banderas y Penélope Cruz sólo interpreten papeles de mexicanos en las películas... es verdad...


----------



## Papalote

En defensa de los turistas, cuando vivia en México he visto a los ¨natives¨ comprar los mismos horrores pintados en terciopelo: toreros, indios apoyados en los cactus (còmo ha de doler eso!), indias vendiendo azucenas, burritos cargados de cañas de azúcar, etc. El mal gusto se da en todas partes, creo yo.

P


----------



## Fernando

I have seen 26 posts of gossiping about how stupid the tourists in Spain are. 

Please, tell me if these images would be very strange to you:

- A Spanish tourist asking for Empire State statues in Chicago.
- A Spanish tourist asking for Tour Eiffels in Rouen.
- A Spanish tourist asking for Torri de Pisa in Naples.
- A Spanish tourist asking for Big Ben in Glasgow.
- A Spanish tourist asking for native people in Buenos Aires.
- A Spanish tourist asking for an Arabic interpreter in Turkey
...


----------



## Laia

Fernando, yo ya había dicho que probablemente sería una pregunta tonta, pero quizás alguien sabía el origen de esta práctica en concreto. No he dicho que los turistas sean tontos en ningún momento. Y claro que todos metemos la pata cuando viajamos, pero quería saber si había un porqué de este caso en concreto.


----------



## Fernando

No, I think there is not a motivation. I assume half of them know they are doing a silly thing and simple have some fun (a sombrero de charro is funny everywhere) and the other half genuinely do not know in which continent they are, because of alcohol or stupidiness or both.


----------



## Papalote

Otra vez yo, y corríjanme aquellos que se acuerdan de las viejas pelìculas de Hollywood  (no me pregunten nombres de actores ni tìtulos de películas, soy un fiasco en eso , pero creo recordar que en un momento dado se hicieron películas romanticonas que tenian lugar en el México de los añós 20s y 30s, y el héroe llevaba un sombrero ¨¨español¨ con las famosas bolitas colgando. Por otra parte, si existen sombreros simlares entre algunos grupos indìgenas en México, pero se me harìa rarìsimo que algùn turista perdido por la selva mexicana hubiese hecho un paralelo y luego puesto a la venta su versiòn de esto.

Creo que no he ayudado nadita, ¿verdá? 

P


----------



## claro

astronauta said:
			
		

> Al menos en USA, mucha gente se piensa que Espanya, Mexico, Colombia, etc. son todo lo mismo. A mi me ha tocado que en Asturias, mi tierra natal, al estar en el chiringuito de turno, he escuchado *guiris* pidiendo enchiladas y coronas....


Hmm, pero en el mismo párrafo tú has tachado a la gente de varios otros países de todo lo mismo, o sea *guiris*.

Realmente no veo cómo comprarse un sombrero de ese estilo en España tiene algo que ver con el "estereotipo, ignorancia, pasotismo, incultura o todo a la vez..."???

Creo que se trata más bien del oportunismo por parte de los vendedores españoles, porque obviamente cuando nosotros los *guiris *estamos de vacaciones, vestidos de hawaianos, bebiendo mucha cerveza, etc, sin realmente saber en qué país estamos, debe de ser muy fácil vendernos casi cualquier cosa hortera y incluso ridícula.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> No, I think there is not a motivation. I assume half of them know they are doing a silly thing and simple have some fun (a sombrero de charro is funny everywhere) and the other half genuinely do not know in which continent they are, because of alcohol or stupidiness or both.


 
...and this one is the twenty-seventh.

Bueno, tengo que decir que a la gente de Túnez les debí parecer varias veces más estúpido al dejarme timar con chatarra y baratijas justo al entrar en el zoco. Que en el sur del país también anduve yo con el turbante... Pero estaba en el desierto y ¡los locales por lo menos lo llevaban!

edit- guiri: turista


----------



## Laia

claro said:
			
		

> Hmm, pero en el mismo párrafo tú has tachado a la gente de varios otros países de todo lo mismo, o sea *guiris*.
> 
> Realmente no veo cómo comprarse un sombrero de ese estilo en España tiene algo que ver con el "estereotipo, ignorancia, pasotismo, incultura o todo a la vez..."???
> 
> Creo que se trata más bien del oportunismo por parte de los vendedores españoles, porque obviamente cuando nosotros los *guiris *estamos de vacaciones, vestidos de hawaianos, bebiendo mucha cerveza, etc, sin realmente saber en qué país estamos, debe de ser muy fácil vendernos casi cualquier cosa hortera y incluso ridícula.


 
* Guiri* significa *turista*. 

Gracias por tu aportación... supongo que es en parte irónica... no pretendía ofender a nadie al abrir este thread... si ha sido así lo siento


----------



## claro

astronauta said:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, que foto Laia; no puedo expresar mi enfado con decencia.....
> Vaya promocion que nos hizo Banderas con el zorro...
> Ughhhhhhhhh.


Don't get too upset, if those disgusting guiris who you appear to dislike so much didn't visit your country (although it seems you don't even live there) the entire economy of those coastal towns would probably collapse.


----------



## typistemilio

¡Dios mio! Saben cuántas clases distintas de sombreros se producen y utilizan en el territorio mexicano tan solo? Hay una riquísima herencia cultural que se refleja en una variedad incontable de estilos, calidades y materiales utilizados.  Y no se debe confundir ese sombrerito que te venden como souvenir con el auténtico jarano, que es el sombrero que se utiliza con el atuendo de charro, y del cual supongo son burdas copias estos sombreritos que veo en las imágenes que amablemente nos proporcionan.

¿Quieren saber un poco más del jarano? Les recomiendo este link.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Alundra

Aquí en La Mancha, lo que más se vende es la típica sevillana con bata de cola...  

Pero ahora con lo de la pantalla de plasma... no sé si habéis visto la foto que está circulando por ahí... pero parece que el negocio de la pobre sevillana está cayendo...  

Alundra.


----------



## nycphotography

Fernando said:
			
		

> I have seen 26 posts of gossiping about how stupid the tourists in Spain are.


 
Tourists are stupid everywhere, Fernando.  Nobody is picking on spain unfairly.

All of us who travel have had "stupid tourist" moments.   We just prefer to talk about OTHER PEOPLE's moments rather than our own ;-)

For that matter, the natives are pretty much stupid everywhere too.


----------



## astronauta

claro said:
			
		

> Don't get too upset, if those disgusting guiris who you appear to dislike so much didn't visit your country (although it seems you don't even live there) the entire economy of those coastal towns would probably collapse.


 Wow, where did this one come from?
Many things:
I did not say I dislike _them_ or that _they_ were disgusting.
I do not want my coastal economy to collapse.
I have been candid enough to say where I am from unlike you.
Let it be clear that what I do not like is the idea that such hats are representative of my culture and my people because there are vary many incredibly nice, authentic and representative things about Spain to be bought and brag about.

Why does it seem that when someone express their most candid views on a topic; far from questioning the reasoning behind it some individuals are so hasty to retaliate as if it were a personal attack?

I HAVE SAID IT BEFORE, there are tourists and there are tourists EVERYWHERE in the world.


----------



## Laia

Astronauta,
That's one of the problems of online communication in a foreigner language... you can easily been misunderstood...


----------



## astronauta

Thank you Laia, what would I want more for tourists to take home talavera, pan de higo, superb wine/sparkling/sherry/port/muscat, embroidered tablecloths, hand-made mantones de manila, Chinchilla pottery, authentic marzipan, cutting-edge fashion items from our great designers, leather goods and many more wonderful crafts instead of those hats that probably are not even made in Spain...


----------



## Laia

Yeah, the best hat to buy if you visit Barcelona is the "barretina", isn't it?

http://images.google.es/images?q=barretina&hl=ca&btnG=Buscar+Imatges


----------



## claro

Laia said:
			
		

> Astronauta,
> That's one of the problems of online communication in a foreigner language... you can easily been misunderstood...


Hola Laia, entendí perfectamente lo que escribió Astronauta, pero esta vez voy a intentar escribir todo lo que quiero decir en español, para que vosotras no me malentendáis a mí.

Astronauta:

_I did not say I dislike them or that they were disgusting._

Y yo no dije que tú dijiste eso, sino que (a juzgar por algunos de tus otros comentarios) me parece que no te caen muy bien los "guiris". Lo de "disgusting" fue en sentido sardónico, pero admito que no era necesario poner eso.

_I have been candid enough to say where I am from unlike you._

Soy de Inglaterra. Si no lo mencioné antes, no era por falta de candor, sino porque no era relevante.

_Let it be clear that what I do not like is the idea that such hats are representative of my culture and my people because there are vary many incredibly nice, authentic and representative things about Spain to be bought and brag about._

Y yo no he dicho al contrario, pero obviamente los turistas pueden comprar lo que quieran, y a mí me parece muy "esnob" decir que alguien ha de ser ignorante, inculto, etc, por el hecho de comprar un sombrero _pseudo-mexicano_ en España.
Los turistas en Londres también suelen comprar recuerdos muy cutres ("Made in China", por supuesto) de Big Ben y varias otras cosas que en realidad tampoco son nada representativas de este país en general. Aunque la verdad me da igual.

En cuanto a si el término "guiri" sólo se refiere a turistas (algo que yo al menos no creo), en otro mensaje has escrito:

"_Una cosa mas, ese sombrero no es mexicano completamente, es una *invencion guiri* igual que un "*taco salad*"_ ...y creo que es bastante obvio a quienes la palabra se refiere en ese caso.

Siguiendo con mi pedantería...

_"Al menos en USA, mucha gente se piensa que Espanya, Mexico, Colombia, etc. son todo lo mismo"_

Sinceramente, eso no me parece más que un viejo estereotipo, y como ha dicho GenJen _"a gross over-exaggeration"._ 
Sólo añadir que de los hispanohablantes que he conocido (por internet) la mayoría de ellos no han tenido la menor idea sobre cuál es la diferencia entre Great Britain, England y United Kingdom, pero no los voy a creer incultos por eso, porque en realidad no tienen porqué saberlo.

Volviendo al tema de los sombreros...

Genjen también ha dicho: _"if they are not indicative of Spanish culture, are they being sold in Spain in the first place?"_

Y la respuesta:

_La unica razon por la que se venden es por que hay demanda, y la demanda pudo haber venido por que piden por ello._

Bueno, aunque sólo he estado en España un par de veces, tengo que admitir que en ambas ocasiones nada más bajar del avión y ya estaba en el _duty free_ del aeropuerto pidiendo un sombrero tipo guiri como un yonqui buscando su dosis.
Pero (dejando malas bromas a un lado) ¿por qué a los guiris turistas les parecen gustar tanto esos sombreros? Creo que Fernando y Ampurdan ya lo han explicado bien:

_No, I think there is not a motivation. I assume half of them know they are doing a silly thing and simple have some fun (a sombrero de charro is funny everywhere)_

_Son turistas, les importa un comino hacer el ridículo, están fuera de su país para pasárselo bien, para el petardeo y el desfase._

En fin, si realmente te molesta el hecho de que vendan esos sombreros en España, creo que sería mejor descutirlo con la gente que los vende, porque en serio yo no entiendo eso de tachar de ignorantes y incultos a personas que van de vacaciones a tu país porque *les gusta.*

Saludos...


PD: Feel free, anyone, to correct my Spanish.


----------



## Laia

Claro, 
primero, gracias por corregirme, y segundo, no te me enfades (que lo paso mal si hay mal rollo... en serio)



> Y yo no he dicho al contrario, pero obviamente los turistas pueden comprar lo que quieran, y a mí me parece muy "esnob" decir que alguien ha de ser ignorante, inculto, etc, por el hecho de comprar un sombrero _pseudo-mexicano_ en España.


 
Bueno, existe la creencia de que compran estos sombreros por incultura o ignorancia, y yo me preguntaba si realmente esto era así.  Por eso *quería saber si había un motivo o causa* de este fenómeno en particular... (¿Alguien leyó la pregunta inicial de este thread?)



> Los turistas en Londres también suelen comprar recuerdos muy cutres ("Made in China", por supuesto) de Big Ben y varias otras cosas que en realidad tampoco son nada representativas de este país en general. Aunque la verdad me da igual.


 
Yo he estado en Londres comprando estas cosas. Pero el Big Ben sí está en Londres. A lo mejor no representa a UK, pero a Londres sí un poco... ¿no? 
Yo no estaba hablando de representar a Cataluña ni a España, sino a Barcelona en particular. Pero igualmente, que tienen que ver estos sombreros pseudomexicamos con España??? 
No estoy siendo ni irónica ni sarcástica: es una pregunta completamente inocente.



> Sólo añadir que de los hispanohablantes que he conocido (por internet) la mayoría de ellos no han tenido la menor idea sobre cuál es la diferencia entre Great Britain, England y United Kingdom, pero no los voy a creer incultos por eso, porque en realidad no tienen porqué saberlo.


 
A ver, voy a intentarlo: _United Kingdom_ y _Great Britain_ se refieren a las mismas tierras: _Inglaterra_, Escocia, Gales e Irlanda del Norte. Lo siento si lo he dicho mal, no tengo tiempo de explicarme porque tengo que volver a clase en 5 min...



> Pero (dejando malas bromas a un lado) ¿por qué a los guiris turistas les parecen gustar tanto esos sombreros? Creo que Fernando y Ampurdan ya lo han explicado bien


 
Bueno, pues ya está. Ok. Lo he entendido.

Que tengáis todos un buen día!!


----------



## claro

Hi Laia,
Thanks for your reply. Firstly, I should say that I know at the beginning you only asked about why people buy those stupid hats, so I'm sorry for kind of hijacking your thread (my contribution will end here), but I didn't really like the direction it was going in...I think I've already explained why.
Just to add that I've also been in your city (loved it by the way) and among the other things I noticed the market vendors usually sold (apart from those hats, obviously ) were Real Madrid football shirts and lots of Andalucian-style souvenirs... neither very representative of Barcelona or Catalunya.
Anyway, I have nothing more to add except "Have a nice day!".


----------



## Laia

claro said:
			
		

> Hi Laia,
> Thanks for your reply. Firstly, I should say that I know at the beginning you only asked about why people buy those stupid hats, so I'm sorry for kind of hijacking your thread (my contribution will end here), but I didn't really like the direction it was going in...I think I've already explained why.
> Just to add that I've also been in your city (loved it by the way) and among the other things I noticed the market vendors usually sold (apart from those hats, obviously ) were Real Madrid football shirts and lots of Andalucian-style souvenirs... neither very representative of Barcelona or Catalunya.
> Anyway, I have nothing more to add except "Have a nice day!".


 
I'm really happy of having a "good ending" in this thread... 
Anyway, I hope you had the same good time in Barcelona than the one I had in UK.


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pero aquí también tenemos nuestra cruz, las tiendas de recuerdos están llenas de peinetas y mantillas. Pero te juro que jamás he visto a ningún turista que se pasee así por la calle, válgame Zeus.


¿ What's so funny about selling peinetas and mantillas in Madrid ?  

Another thing, it's not true that all people who buy mexican 'sombreros' in Barcelona are of the drinking type. Some years ago I saw a report on TV in which a japanese girl was interviewed after buying one in Las Ramblas and she assured very seriously that she considered it a genuine cultural item from the country she was visiting. When the reporter made her see her mistake, she looked really surprised.

Incidentally, all souvenir shops in Las Ramblas are owned, are at least were owned some years ago, by immigrants from India or Pakistan.


----------



## Fernando

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ What's so funny about selling peinetas and mantillas in Madrid ?  .



For your cultural information, the Feria de Abril only celebrates in two places: Seville and Barcelona.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Incidentally, all souvenir shops in Las Ramblas are owned, are at least were owned some years ago, by immigrants from India or Pakistan.



Good for them and for their commercial capacity!


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> For your cultural information, the Feria de Abril only celebrates in two places: Seville and Barcelona.


For your cultural info as well, although obviously the original is in Seville and the rest of the Ferias de Abril (Including the one in Barcelona) are just copies, there are Ferias de Abril in Palma de Mallorca and even in Los Angeles, California. I am sure there must be more around, for I have been in all of those and I am not Phileas Fogg.


----------



## Fernando

belen said:
			
		

> For your cultural info as well, although obviously the original is in Seville and the rest of the Ferias de Abril (Including the one in Barcelona) are just copies, there are Ferias de Abril in Palma de Mallorca and even in Los Angeles, California. I am sure there must be more around, for I have been in all of those and I am not Phileas Fogg.


I am very glad of the wide spread of the Feria de Abril. My point was that selling peinetas in Madrid has any sense as in any other place in Spain (but Andalusia).


----------



## Maldorore

Hola, que lastima que siempre se denucia la incultura de los demás y no la suya propia. Imagino que sera cierto, los turista no son muy conciente de que mexico no es ni España ni Cataluña. Pero hace muchisimo tiempo que se venden aquellos sombreros. Y si miramos un poco atrás. No tanto, pero un poco, nos daremos cuenta que al acabar la guerra civil, la república española junta a "la generalitat de Catalunya", se quedan en Mexico. Y Mexico simbolo de libertad, es el único país que nunca acepto la españa franquista y acogio a todos los españoles exiliados, acceptandoles como un mexicano mas, ya que les regalo la nacionalidad mexicana nada mas llegar a los que quieran. Me imgagino por eso que cuando alguien caminaba por barcelona en aquella época con un sombrero mexicano o con algo que haga pensar a un sombrero de charro. Pues quería decir que la verdadera España estaba alla en México. Era una forma de protestar contra el regimen del caudillo.


----------

